# Food Safety News - 01/04/2021.... EU project targets safe food for infants



## daveomak.fs (Jan 4, 2021)

*EU project targets safe food for infants*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 04, 2021 12:04 am An EU-funded project aiming to boost food safety for infants in the European Union and China has begun. The Safe Food for Infants in the EU and China (SAFFI) project is planned to run until the end of August 2024 and involves academia, food safety authorities, infant food companies, and technology and data-science SMEs. EU... Continue Reading


*Attorneys are already skirmishing over Parnell Feb. 24 hearing rules*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 04, 2021 12:03 am More than two months ahead of the evidentiary hearing over Stewart Parnell’s motion to vacate his conviction and sentence, his appellate attorneys and the government are disputing the ground rules. The government on Dec. 7 asked the court to “order setting a reasonable deadline for the parties to exchange exhibit and witness lists . .... Continue Reading


*Dutch study shows impact of foodborne disease*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 04, 2021 12:02 am Researchers have estimated the burden of disease from certain foodborne pathogens in the Netherlands in 2019. About 41 percent of the foodborne burden was associated with meat such as poultry, pork, beef and lamb. These products caused a third of all food-related fatal cases. Each year, the National Institute for Public Health and the Environment... Continue Reading


----------

